# Spiele-Topseller der Jahre 2011 und 2010 im Vergleich: FIFA 12 der Mega-Topseller [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Spiele-Topseller der Jahre 2011 und 2010 im Vergleich: FIFA 12 der Mega-Topseller [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Spiele-Topseller der Jahre 2011 und 2010 im Vergleich: FIFA 12 der Mega-Topseller [Anzeige]


----------



## Schiassomat (8. Januar 2012)

Ich weis ja nicht BF3 vor MW3!

Wäre zwar schön wenn es wirklich so wäre ich glaubs aber nicht, aber warscheinlich bzw. hoffentlich ticken die Deutschen und Österreich um so vieles anders als die Amerikaner.

Und den Hype um FIFA 12 versteh ich auch nicht.


----------



## batmaan (8. Januar 2012)

Welch eine Schande, dass Batman Arkham City nicht dabei ist.


----------



## GTA 3 (8. Januar 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht BF3 vor MW3!
> 
> Wäre zwar schön wenn es wirklich so wäre ich glaubs aber nicht, aber warscheinlich bzw. hoffentlich ticken die Deutschen und Österreich um so vieles anders als die Amerikaner.
> 
> Und den Hype um FIFA 12 versteh ich auch nicht.


 FIFA ist halt einfach ein geiles Spiel. 
Ich versteh es auch nicht wieso BF 3 vor MW 3 ist. Da kann was nicht stimmen....


----------



## Schiassomat (8. Januar 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> FIFA ist halt einfach ein geiles Spiel.
> Ich versteh es auch nicht wieso BF 3 vor MW 3 ist. Da kann was nicht stimmen....


 
Fussball ist halt überhaupt nicht meins.

Könnte aber auch daran liegen dass die Österreicher nicht Fussball spielen können, zumindest die Nationalmannschaft.


----------



## flight19 (8. Januar 2012)

Naja Fifa 12 ist jetzt nicht so der Hit, die Macht im Hause Fifa bleibt Fifa 10. Aber jedem das seine .  Mmh unten steht ja, dass die Daten von Amazon stammen, vielleicht urde da BF3 öfter verkauft als MW3. Kann bei Ladenhändlern und anderen Versandhäusern ja wieder anders aussehen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Januar 2012)

Fifa 12 hat es verdient, hätte aber damit gerechnet das MW3 ganz oben steht. Naja kommt hin und wieder anders als man denkt


----------

